# What's Your Favourite Sandwich Filling(s)



## Ozzy47 (Mar 12, 2021)

Mine is Cheese and Tomato


----------



## mist (Mar 12, 2021)

Hmm 🤔 

Egg Mayo
Tuna Mayo 
Cheese and Pickle
Ham and Mustard 
Smoked Cheese 

I love sarnies 🥰


----------



## lavalamp (Mar 12, 2021)

Cheddar cheese or salt and vinegar crisps crushed up.


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 12, 2021)

lavalamp said:


> Cheddar cheese or salt and vinegar crisps crushed up.


Not had a crisp sandwich in years.


----------



## lavalamp (Mar 12, 2021)

Catsmother said:


> Not had a crisp sandwich in years.


I don't have them often normally if I'm feeling lazy or don't have much else to eat.


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 12, 2021)

lavalamp said:


> I don't have them often normally if I'm feeling lazy or don't have much else to eat.


Now you have me wanting to make one  
I would eat them crunched too


----------



## Butterfly88 (Mar 12, 2021)

Peanut butter and jelly


----------



## marti (Mar 12, 2021)

ham


----------



## pat (Mar 22, 2021)

cheese


----------



## Neelix (Mar 23, 2021)

Potato  chips
Bread and butter flavored pickles
Cheese
Tomato
Fried egg
Lettuce
BBQ sauce

Now of course, I'm talking about a hoagie here.


----------



## safeinsanity (Mar 25, 2021)

Italian sub = ham, swiss or provolone cheese, hard salami, pepperoni, onion, banana peppers, lettuce.


----------



## loneliness (Mar 29, 2021)

BLT

Bacon, Lettuce and Tomato.


----------



## Foxy (Mar 29, 2021)

Tuna melt
Grilled Cheese
Baked Ham & Swiss


----------

